# A little digging by the river.... I call this "The shard dump"



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## 2find4me (Dec 29, 2015)

That is a lot of shards.... Nice color on the blob


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey Rick nice bottles and shards, holy broken Warners batman. Dont take this the wrong way but you should jump in that river. Preferably w a drysuit, bcd, coldwater regulator, mask n fins, 120 cf steel tank and about 40lbs of weight  should be good to go. Happy hunting.  Kevin


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 30, 2015)

Wow, that's a lot of shards


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 30, 2015)

coldwater diver said:


> Hey Rick nice bottles and shards, holy broken Warners batman. Dont take this the wrong way but you should jump in that river. Preferably w a drysuit, bcd, coldwater regulator, mask n fins, 120 cf steel tank and about 40lbs of weight  should be good to go. Happy hunting.  Kevin



Its very shallow there. I don't think the bottles are in the drink. The hill is long so we have to keep moving along it.


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 31, 2015)

looks like your on the Schuylkill or the Lehigh.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 31, 2015)

sunrunner said:


> looks like your on the Schuylkill or the Lehigh.




lehigh


----------



## Ace31 (Jan 1, 2016)

Any markings on the bottom of that ginger beer?


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 2, 2016)

RICKJJ59W said:


> Its very shallow there. I don't think the bottles are in the drink. The hill is long so we have to keep moving along it.



Hi Rick you may be surprised what you can find, 3-4' of water can hold bottles safely. As long as its not a raging river, some of the slower sections could be 
good. Sometime around the bigger rocks bottles can settle and get buried. Good to see your digging nice finds.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 10, 2016)

I wish i knew some divers around here I know places where the water is probably loaded. 

The little dump we are digging looks like it may get bigger & better. We are kind of reading it as we dig.A lot of the stuff they dumped went down hill. So we are digging near the top now and its looking promising. 1880s stuff.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 10, 2016)

Ace31 said:


> Any markings on the bottom of that ginger beer?



A shield type stamp


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice bottles!


----------

